# Demo CDs/SADVDs



## counsil

What are some great CD or SACDs to Demo on my system? I read that the Blue Man Group blu-ray is a good. What music is good demo material, like bass guitar, organ, etc.?

I have read that good SACDs are few and far between. I wouldn't know because I don't own any.

BTW, I have dual PB13 Ultras, Def Tech BP7002s for mains,...


----------



## Sonnie

Yello... one of my favorites of theirs is One Second.

James Newton Howard and Friends from Sheffield Labs.

Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon on SACD.

I love the David Gilmour in Concert DVD. I did a mini review of it way back when... here. There is some awesome acoustical and electric guitar on that DVD. The bass and vocals are excellent as well. You get the two channel stereo version and the 5.1 version. Last I checked the DVD was about 10 bucks. I have a couple of them myself.


----------



## wes

If you are a fan of Classical Music I recommend 2L

http://www.mamut.net/lindberglyd/shop/


----------



## rcarlton

Patricia Barber's _Café Blue_. Try _Nardis_. Delicate drums.










Patricia Barber
_Mythologies
Morpheus_
Over the top drums and guitar!










Yellowjackets
_Live Wires
Wildlife_
Nice drums.










Pomp & Pipes
Dallas Wind Symphony
_The Vikings
_
What bass! My whole house rattles!


----------



## counsil

Thanks for all the good suggestions. I am having a hard time deciding. I will look these over a bit more before making a decision.

BTW, I have already downloaded a song from Amazon from the Pomp & Pipes, Dallas Wind Symphony,
The Vikings soundtrack based on someone else's recommendation. That organ stuff is awesome to listen to (and feel... it kinda makes my toes tingle).


----------



## rcarlton

counsil said:


> snip
> 
> BTW, I have already downloaded a song from Amazon from the Pomp & Pipes, Dallas Wind Symphony,
> The Vikings soundtrack based on someone else's recommendation. That organ stuff is awesome to listen to (and feel... it kinda makes my toes tingle).


Try listening to it through K-horns and McIntosh amps. Wow!:fireworks2::hsd::fireworks3:


----------



## Ronm1

The Hunter - *Jennifer Warnes*
A Deeper Blue - *The Bruce Katz Band*


----------



## Ronm1

Saxophone Colossus, Way Out West - *Sonny Rollins*
Art Pepper meets the Rhythm Section 
These three are 192/24 2ch only DVDa's and are superbly remastered 60's sessions and IMHO upto now the 
definitive releases of these sessions. If you can find them run don't walk to pick them up.
Older vinyl rarely gets remastered as good as this, IMHO, of course.


----------



## Ronm1

With a classical ilk here are a few more that I take on demo tours


Paganini for two - *Shaham/Sollscher*
Works for Violin and Guitar

Sonate per Archi #1-6 Rossini - *NBK/Erxleben*

I first heard cuts from these on a demo disc, hunted down the originals 
Fine performances and sonics


----------



## taoggniklat

Are you looking for "bass" demo material or overall excellently recorded albums that show off the best audio qualities of your system?

If it is overall sound quality of a recording, I like to play tracks from the following albums. I love acoustic guitar so several of them are along those lines, but I listen to most everything.

Nils Lofgren - Acoustic Live album - Keith Don't Go
Tommi Immanual - any of his albums really, LiveOne specifically
Joss Stone - Soul Sessions
Jake Shimabukuro - Gently Weeps (amazing ukelele player)
Holly Cole - Temptations
KD Lang - Live in London with BBC Orchestra (Bluray)
David Foster Hitman (bluray)

Just a few that I like.


----------



## TypeA

Only highly-rated album I had was Dire Straits Brothers in Arms. Today I ordered:
Eagles Hotel California (1990 remaster) 
Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon (30th Ann Ed. 2003 Hybrid) 
Steely Dan Aja (remastered 1999) 
Sounds of Wood and Steel (1998) 

All used, "very good" condition $30 shipped, not bad for four cds' 

I also upgraded my Pandora account to the 192 bit service today, but Im pretty sure _that_ was sacrilege...


----------



## TCinGA

I have several of the old Elton John SACD mixes. I've been very suprised at how good these albums sound. It's what introduced me to the SACD format.

Add Roxy Music Avalon to the list as well.

Ryan Adams Gold should be in rotation too.

:clap:


----------



## TypeA

TypeA said:


> Sounds of Wood and Steel (1998)


No singing on this one, all just tracks of acoustic geetar songs. You can hear the artists _breathing_. Remarkably well done cd, gives my infinity 362s a run for their money and my sennheiser 650s for that matter...


----------



## mohmony

I have a few (very few) of the listed ones.. But rest all I have added to my wishlist @ Amazon. Will acquire one at a later time.. Great Inputs..


----------



## TypeA

Ozzy Osbourne No More Tears (2002)


----------



## typ44q

If you like Elton John or Bob Dylan they both have tons of stuff on SACD and it all sounds amazing
Eric Clapton Slowhand SACD
Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon SACD

For non SACD, some of my favorites are 
Elton John 60 Live at Madison Square Garden bluray
John Mayer Where the light is on Blu ray
Dave Matthwes Band Live at Radio City on Bluray


----------



## TypeA

For those that like smooth jazz [URL="http://www.amazon.com/Kickin-Up-Gerald-Albright/dp/B0001N1RTY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top]this[/URL] Kickin It Up album by Gerald Albright makes my Sennheisers bounce off my head, extremely full-range and highly recommended!


----------



## TypeA

Remarkably high quality CD, Jerry Goldsmith was a true master...

Star Trek: Motion Picture 20th Anniversary Collectors Edition


----------



## KalaniP

Great thread, need more input!

I had the opportunity to listen to / watch a couple of tracks from the Dave Matthews Band Live at Radio City Blu-ray, and was blown away. I see this mentioned all the time as "THE reference disc", and fully agree. I went out and bought it, even though I'm not a huge DM fan (like him fine, but was never hugely wild about him, but this BR is something special!). The audio quality is amazing.

Is there anything else out there that meets, beats, or at least comes close to that BR? If it's really that good, I'm not overly picky about the genre, I like lots of variety. I'm just looking to flesh out my collection of demo material so I can really work out my system and show off what it can (or can't?) do.

Note: I don't have SACD, just regular Sony+Panny blu ray players (until I can afford an Oppo), so I suspect Blu-ray material with uncompressed tracks is going to be the best I can take advantage of.


----------



## hwkn

If you want another amazing Blu ray check out the Peter Gabriel New Blood Live In London disc.[it's as good if not better than the Dave Matthews disc]


----------



## KalaniP

hwkn said:


> If you want another amazing Blu ray check out the Peter Gabriel New Blood Live In London disc.[it's as good if not better than the Dave Matthews disc]


Adding to my wish list now. 

Big fan of Peter Gabriel...


----------



## koyaan

If you like Organ, E.Power Biggs has an SACD "Johann Sebastion Bach, The Four Toccatas and Fugues" That has some neat surround as he is playing 4 organs from a single console and the organ placement is such that each utilizes a different speaker.


----------



## TypeA

hwkn said:


> If you want another amazing Blu ray check out the Peter Gabriel New Blood Live In London disc.[it's as good if not better than the Dave Matthews disc]


I ordered this one, thanks hwkn. Sample tracks of the CD sound pretty good.


----------



## KalaniP

koyaan said:


> If you like Organ, E.Power Biggs has an SACD "Johann Sebastion Bach, The Four Toccatas and Fugues" That has some neat surround as he is playing 4 organs from a single console and the organ placement is such that each utilizes a different speaker.


Sounds cool... I wish I had an SACD player. I'll upgrade to an Oppo at some point, but right now my wallet has to recover from my SVS sub purchase.


----------

